# Pymatuning Pymie thiS weekend



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi all. The wife and I are going to Pym this weekend for a getaway. We plan on launching out of Jamestown ( SW) part of lake to go fishing. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for tackle. We are going for catch n release only and would like to try for some bigger species for fun. Thanks!

Our tentative plan is:
Drift& anchor jigging grubs & worms
Drift/troll bottom bouncers w worm harness 
Bassing around the islands

• I’ll post a detailed report Monday on how we did


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Be careful waterfowl opens in PA this weekend.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Go north to past Jamestown beach as far north as Ohio campground. That is a decent size area fish between the two. Many different situations and conditions in that area that permit for multiple techniques of fishing. How you will have to fish depends on where you find active fish. 
There are some very nice precision trolling and vertical jigging opportunities near Jamestown beach. An exceptional jigging spot if the wind is right.
Closer to Ohio campground nice spots to drift and nice spots to anchor for crappie. If you struggle send me a pm.
I will be there sat-tues.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Sat-Tues?? Lucky! 
Thanks for the advice & good luck!

Looks like sse 7mph wind for Saturday 
Me thinks we’ll try a slow drift across from Jamestown beach to the north and see what gives


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Skip everything between bay 41 and island off Ohio campground.
Not that there are not fish there, but there are far better spots near Jamestown beach and then beside and north of island off Ohio campground


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Your suggestion is between Jamestown n Stocker Isl


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife and I launched the kayaks out of Padanarum yesterday morning around 0800. It was great and spooky at the same time. The largest inland lake in Ohio(well ok, shared with Pa.), and not a soul on the north side. Not a boat, a shore fisher to my knowledge, even an airplane. It was so peaceful! Nothing but us 2 kayakers, 8 Eagles, an Osprey, gulls, many other bird tunes from the woods and some rambunctious Carp near the shore.
The trees are starting to turn and the shoreline is gorgeous, it was a good calm day for a paddle.
She managed 4 really nice Channel Cats and I caught small perch.
The water looks like it's down several feet, so watch for stumps.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

You painted a great picture there!! The lake was as calm as it could be yesterday evening. Kayakers paradise.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Catfish & dink perch is all we got. The wind really cramped the fishing but was a nice day overall.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Mustard man said:


> Catfish & dink perch is all we got. The wind really cramped the fishing but was a nice day overall.


Yup! It was windy Saturday. I waited till Sunday to fish. Lake is down @ 2 1/2'. Gotta be careful on the water if you're not familiar with the lake. Particularly north of the causeway. Water temp Sunday was 64-66 degrees. Water was still stained, but not as bad as earlier in the summer. I only saw 1 dead carp. So I assume the big kill is over. Not many boats on the lake. But it's that time of year. Saw a lot of folks taking their pontoon boats out for the season. Shad are schooling up. Fishing should pick up as we further into fall.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Saturday was pretty good for me and my buddy. We put twenty five crappies and some decent size rockbass in the cooler.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

No technique, or pattern, or bait, just an upstage every time..got it.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Ditto, what kayak 1979 said!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> No technique, or pattern, or bait, just an upstage every time..got it.


Sorry you feel that way. Not everybody needs a spoon on every post.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there any marked fish structures on a map for this lake


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> Yes Odnr has them. I called district 3 and left a voicemail twice and they never responded. Our tax dollars hard at work. Very unhelpful people.


Those guys are in the middle of their field season right now, out sampling fish populations. My guess is that nobody on the fish side of things has been in the office for a couple weeks now. Call during business hours and have someone at the front desk send you a map. You could also very easily go to their website and find a map.
Odnr division of wildlife has nothing to do with general tax dollars, our licenses and excise tax on outdoor equipment foots the bill for the budgets.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Luckdogg08 said:


> Is there any marked fish structures on a map for this lake


Go to the pa fish one it's better!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Here you go. Thanks to ODNR and a fellow OGF member http://mylakeinfo.com/fcd.php


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I got a map at duck n drake last year. It has all the coordinates and list structure type.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Ditto chaunc, kayak, etc. I got some of them bobby garland shads hearing from chaunc. Haven't had a chance to use em yet.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> I spoke to the person on the phone and they said it is coordinates and said so and so handles that and gave me his extension. I'm just stating what I did and that was in August when I called and then tried the following week. I'll try again. The maps with the coordinates for the structure they drop in aren't available online. If you go to the video they made this season with the Odnr dropping them in it says to contact them for the coordinates.


Gotcha, makes more sense now.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey kayak, I get the email with the structure coordinates almost every year from ODNR District 3. Mr. Wolfe is very helpful. PM me your email and I will send the file from them.

Here is the email but I cannot post the attachment with the coordinates...

Hello! Attached you will find a Google Earth KMZ file that contains the most up-to-date information from our structure placements in Northeast Ohio. This past year, we placed structures into Berlin Reservoir and Pymatuning Reservoir. However, this KMZ file contains all of the structure placements that we have done in our District over the past 14 years.

The KMZ file can be downloaded straight to Google Earth which contains all of the structure work we have done. Each GPS point was ground truthed to ensure the accuracy of the sites. This is the most up to date information that we have on all of our work, so hopefully you will find it beneficial. Feel free to pass it on to others who might be interested, but this information is updated regularly. I try to send updates out each year with the new spots where we have placed structures.

If you click on each spot, it will provide you with the details of where the structure is at, along with any relevant press releases that we put out regarding the work. As far as locating these devices, I have given you the locations on a map and some coordinates taken from one of our GPS units. However, keep in mind that it is possible for these structures to move a couple of feet while we are introducing them and coordinates vary by whatever GPS model you use. If there are issues with the points, set your map datum to NAD 83 since that is what we use. Most maps that are included in handheld GPS units and combo GPS / depth finder units are set in either NAD 83 by default. My advice to you is to go the general spots that I have marked and then use your fish finder to locate the devices on the bottom. They should be fairly noticeable off of the bottom.

I hope that this information on our lakes helps. If you do fish the structures that we mentioned and have some luck, please feel free to share it with us. Send us any catch reports or pictures you might have taken. We are always looking for success stories just in case we need to prove that this fish concentration devices work. This is especially true in times such as this where every line of the budget is being criticized.

Make sure to follow us on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/yourwildohioangler) since most of our structure placement news is placed on there.

If you or anyone else has any further questions or would like additional assistance, please feel free to contact me at our district office in Akron. Hopefully you get the file and you can use it this year! Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's an email from 2011 when they first started using the .KMZ files. It explains things a bit more.
And this bit of advice is VERY IMPORTANT!

_*set your map datum to NAD 83 since that is what we use.*_




> Here goes nothing! You are the first person I sent this to, so hopefully it works!
> 
> 
> Attached is the KMZ file that you can download straight to Google Earth which contains all of the structure work we have done over the past few years. I have eliminated all of the older structures that are probably no longer there, and each GPS point was ground truthed to ensure the accuracy of the sites. This is the most up to date information that we have on all of our work, so hopefully you will find it beneficial. Feel free to pass it on to others who might be interested, and definitely make it a point to check back with me annually for any updates. We place 500 structures per year into our waters here in Northeast Ohio, so we do update this information regularly. If there is enough interest form anglers and I do get a lot of requests for this file, I will probably create an email list and just send it out regularly with updates.
> ...


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> Hey kayak, I get the email with the structure coordinates almost every year from ODNR District 3. Mr. Wolfe is very helpful. PM me your email and I will send the file from them.
> 
> Here is the email but I cannot post the attachment with the coordinates...
> 
> ...


do you know if they do this for central or west central ohio and how i could get a hold of that information?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

RMK said:


> do you know if they do this for central or west central ohio and how i could get a hold of that information?


Me wolf has been good to me too!! Problem is the handouts going to his superiors and to other handouts! Period if others don't understand they on it to!!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

brad crappie said:


> Me wolf has been good to me too!! Problem is the handouts going to his superiors and to other handouts! Period if others don't understand they on it to!!


??


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> do you know if they do this for central or west central ohio and how i could get a hold of that information?


You would need to contact the local wildlife biologist for the district headquarters for that part of the state. Email work better than phone calls.
Or you can stop by the local district headquarters during business hours and speak with them if they are there and available and the headquarters is local to you. They are busy people.

Also please let them know you use that information and appreciate the work they do improving your local reservoirs through the placement of these fish structures. Do it by email so they can forward to their superiors who are always trying to cut activities and budgets.


----------

